# What’s your favorite 2x2?



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 20, 2017)

After seeing the Pyramix thread I figured I would make one for 2x2 as well. Post your Main and why you like it. Feel free to include more info about what you average etc.


----------



## applezfall (Dec 20, 2017)

I avg 2.1 and like weipo


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 20, 2017)

I average very low 3 and use a GAN 249 v2 M


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 20, 2017)

I average 8-10 and like the MF2.


----------



## Hero (Dec 21, 2017)

I average 3.8-4.5 and I like the Chuwen.


----------



## CubingCube (Dec 21, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> After seeing the Pyramix thread I figured I would make one for 2x2 as well. Post your Main and why you like it. Feel free to include more info about what you average etc.


I had Mofang jiaoshi which was great, but it broke and I’m gonna buy a Dayan. Currently I’m using the QIYI QIDI I got for my brother, it’s not great.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 21, 2017)

CubingCube said:


> I had Mofang jiaoshi which was great, but it broke and I’m gonna buy a Dayan. Currently I’m using the QIYI QIDI I got for my brother, it’s not great.


DO NOT BUY A DAYAN!!!!!!!!!! You're better off getting a Wuxia M or Xinghen M (mass produced for decent prices)


----------



## Hero (Dec 21, 2017)

CubingCube said:


> I had Mofang jiaoshi which was great, but it broke and I’m gonna buy a Dayan. Currently I’m using the QIYI QIDI I got for my brother, it’s not great.



I agree with Comp Cuber. It's not worth it unless you can buy the Old Plastic one (which are rare and cost A LOT).


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 21, 2017)

Working on CLL right now so Sub-6.5(formally sub-5). Chuwen M.


----------



## Samuel (Dec 23, 2017)

I average 2.8 and I use the WuXia M. I have tried an OP DaYan (46mm) but I think I like the WuXia more.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

WuXia. Best performance by a lot. Feel is papery smooth and it is fast, but amazingly stable cube. Worth price.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 26, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> WuXia. Best performance by a lot. Feel is papery smooth and it is fast, but amazingly stable cube. Worth price.


How would you say that compares to the Chuwen?


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> How would you say that compares to the Chuwen?



ChuWen is fast, but for me Catches a lot. The WuXia is stable fast, and in my opinion has a feel which is amazing. ChuWen M is my back up main though, although magnets make it slower.

I average 4.5 seconds, so I'm not as fast as other people (best at Pyraminx) but I like the WuXia


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 26, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> ChuWen is fast, but for me Catches a lot. The WuXia is stable fast, and in my opinion has a feel which is amazing. ChuWen M is my back up main though, although magnets make it slower.
> 
> I average 4.5 seconds, so I'm not as fast as other people (best at Pyraminx) but I like the WuXia


Thanks for the info! I might get that one.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Thanks for the info! I might get that one.



No Problem.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 27, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> No Problem.


Just so you know it's probably better to use the Like button then replying to the thread again. That's why they have it.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Just so you know it's probably better to use the Like button then replying to the thread again. That's why they have it.



ThankYou. I've only been on this site for two days.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Thanks for the info! I might get that one.



Here is a comparison video on my YouTube Channel comparing these


----------



## Hero (Dec 28, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Here is a comparison video on my YouTube Channel comparing these



And, err, avoid double posting. I learned that the hard way (not really).


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 28, 2017)

Hero said:


> And, err, avoid double posting. I learned that the hard way (not really).



What do you mean? I didn't post this anywhere else?


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 28, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> What do you mean? I didn't post this anywhere else?


As in try not to make two posts in a row on the same thread. Usually it's better just to edit your last one.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> What do you mean? I didn't post this anywhere else?


"Double posting" refers to posting more than once consecutively in the same thread. Generally it's considered better etiquette to simply edit your previous post and add anything extra you want to say, or if you want to respond to multiple people, you can use the multi-quote function and do them all in a single response.


----------



## Hero (Dec 29, 2017)

No, it's not like that. You replied to CornerCutter, and then posted again with the video.

Edit: Some some reason, I didn't see the 2 above posts.


----------



## l4ced (Dec 30, 2017)

I have been using an OP Dayan for almost 2 years now, and it's definitely been worth trading away my lingpo . It is smooth, fast, extremely fluid, and never pops or corner twists due to the aolong v2 springs I put into it. I have never once felt compelled to buy another 2x2 since getting it, and haven't felt anything that I prefer to it at any competitions to date. It's an amazing cube that is unfortunately being phased out in the high level scene due to overall scarcity.


----------



## Momedy (Jan 11, 2018)

I like the GAN 249 v2 M and the Chuwen. I avg 6-7.8


----------



## Wood (Feb 3, 2018)

I love QiDi because how budget friendly it is and because it does not lack too much in quality. Just overall the price/quality ratio of this speedcube is fantastic!
There is this great list of the best 2x2 cubes which you could use.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 25, 2018)

7 sec CLL , MF2C


----------



## asacuber (Feb 25, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> DO NOT BUY A DAYAN!!!!!!!!!! You're better off getting a Wuxia M or Xinghen M (mass produced for decent prices)



I mained the NP dayan for more than a year and its amazing. if its corner stalk hadn't broken off it would still be competition for my 2x2 main

Speaking of which, my main is a wuxia m(good batch). It is amazing and doesn't seem to limit tps that much. However it catches a bit.


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 16, 2018)

Average sub 4 with LBL lol learning cll
OP dayan feels best.
Then weipo bc it's reliable.

I want a magnetic OP dayan 2x2 50mm. That would be AMAZING


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 25, 2018)

Bandaged Wuque. So quiet


----------



## Sion (Mar 26, 2018)

If Get the time to magnetise my xingyu, that would probably be my main.

I love the chuwen, but its a bit too blocky for my taste.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 26, 2018)

WuXia M! I love it


----------



## Sion (Mar 29, 2018)

Just ordered a 249 v2m in black. I think that will become my new main over the xingyu, most likely.

It will also be my first magnetic n×n×n puzzle ever! (not my first magnetic ever. thats the Xman Bell).

Edit: Got my 249. It's heavenly the way I set it up. Makes the Chuwen seem like trash.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 20, 2019)

yj yupo plus m is my main!


----------



## aerocube (Mar 23, 2019)

i have a (broken) mfs2 and a qidi
i find the qidi to be very good for controlling,but i am still a beginner (i average around 11-12 seconds on 2x2) and someone better then me might not want this


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 23, 2019)

Poll should be updated with so many new and good 2x2s having come out.


----------



## VDel_234_ (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't do 2x2 that much, so I still use a MoYu WeiPo. It's also not magnetized.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 23, 2019)

VDel_234_ said:


> I don't do 2x2 that much, so I still use a MoYu WeiPo. It's also not magnetized.


I also use a non magnetized Weipo. I think it's a very nice cube.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 31, 2019)

yj yupo v2m


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

I averang about 2.7, and main the mgc elite. (Sorry for bump lol)


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2022)

I somewhat like YJ MGC Evo 2x2, it is so light and super fast out of the box.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 16, 2022)

qiyi qidi and mfjs meilong

since those are the only 2x2s i got


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Oct 16, 2022)

The rs2 m evo is very good. I average around 5


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 16, 2022)

Valk 2/MGC Elite. I like these 2 about the same.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 16, 2022)

I vote white because I like white cubes


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I vote white because I like white cubes


I think it actually means the YuXin White 2x2








YuXin White 2x2


The latest 2x2 from YuXin features excellent performance at a reasonable price. It comes with a clear YuXin cube stand and plastic cube case. Please note that this puzzle may be slightly prone to popping at factory tensions, but tightening the tensions slightly will reduce the pops significantly...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 16, 2022)

Btw I’m maining the GAN 251 M, averaging at 6s


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 16, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Btw I’m maining the GAN 251 M, averaging at 6s


the older one with the black internals?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 16, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> the older one with the black internals?


No, it has primary internals


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 16, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> No, it has primary internals


oh, that cube is actually really good. the old one isn't that great


----------

